# 19 and on steroids?



## glk2z (May 1, 2012)

Ok so here is the deal I am 19 years old only a few months off of 20 though. I know I am too young to start a cycle. What I need from you guys are educated answers as to why. I am going to cycle it is just a matter of when as of now based on everything I have read I am planning to start at 23. Now that you do not have to act like my mother convince me to keep my decision and wait otherwise I will probably start much sooner as in a month or so. 

Here is what I want to know. so many people say that I have the best test in my life right now and starting a cycle will shut me down forever. That is not true according to other threads I have read. Yes it will shut me down but through proper PCT and approximately 8-10 weeks after PCT my test production should begin to return to normal. (I will be doing a 4 week cycle) â?????? So what are some reasons I should wait? and can you go into detail on them and perhaps correct what I have said. I want educated answers not "dude your to young..." tell me WHY.


----------



## glk2z (May 1, 2012)

edit: I am 6'0" 175lbs 9% body fat. I haven't benched in a couple months but last max was 235. I just want to get big and look good. My ideal body is something like chris hemsworth in Thor.


----------



## Tysdon (May 1, 2012)

6'0 175lbs 9%? Start eating!! Man besides the health risks which in my opinion are your own risks to take so I'm not gonna touch on that. You have a lot more room to grow naturally. I'm 21, 6'2 215lbs at 11% and just now starting my first cycle; and to be honest I could probably have waited to gain another 5-10lbs of lean muscle before the "ideal" time to start a cycle.


----------



## littlekev (May 1, 2012)

These posts kill me, im not your mom. If you have researched then you know why, if you dont you havent done your homework.


----------



## sofargone561 (May 1, 2012)

4 weeks?? what r u only running for 4 weeks?


----------



## rage racing (May 1, 2012)

Op. No offense but your a little on the small side. I am 3 inches shorter and about 12 pounds heavier. Get your diet dialed in. I am not gonna tell you not to cycle. Lots of guys start early. Does that make it ok.....only you can decide that.


----------



## sofargone561 (May 1, 2012)

rage racing said:


> Op. No offense but your a little on the small side. I am 3 inches shorter and about 12 pounds heavier. Get your diet dialed in. I am not gonna tell you not to cycle. Lots of guys start early. Does that make it ok.....only you can decide that.



x2. get atleast another 15lbs or so of LBM and then think about it. im one of the fews guys on here who wont bash u for starting young because i did BUT as rage stated does that make it right? i dont know, but no matter when u start tomorrow or 5 years from now, u need to do more research. dont start until ur ready and when u think ur ready ask more questions and do more research because ur probably not


----------



## GFR (May 1, 2012)

I feel sorry for this kid.


----------



## Standard Donkey (May 1, 2012)

glk2z said:


> Here is what I want to know. so many people say that I have the best test in my life right now and starting a cycle will shut me down forever. That is not true according to other threads I have read. Yes it will shut me down but through proper PCT and approximately 8-10 weeks after PCT my test production should begin to return to normal. (I will be doing a 4 week cycle) â€‹ So what are some reasons I should wait? and can you go into detail on them and perhaps correct what I have said. I want educated answers not "dude your to young..." tell me WHY.



tell me more about this pct you speak of


----------



## bigbenj (May 1, 2012)

I don't get it.
You are way too light for that height.
I really don't get these guys that are a little younger than me.
I didn't even think about gear until 23(current age), but we have guys on here wanting to start at 18-19.
Why?
Eat some fucking food, lift your brains out.
The age you are at is prime time for natty gains.
You probably have no concerns except for girls and school. You have all that time on your hands. Put it to use.
I'm 5'8 and was 200 when I started a cycle. Admittedly not the leanest, but still that weight.
I was eating full pans of hamburger helper for dinner to put on weight.


----------



## Standard Donkey (May 1, 2012)

op post pics of your ass and standard donkey will tell you everything you need to know


----------



## KUVinny (May 1, 2012)

This is getting to the point of being ridiculous. It's not our job to convince you of anything. Do wtf you want. It's your life. This isn't a game, and frankly, you challenging people to convince you to not use AAS is borderline insulting to those of us that have put the time in, worked hard, and respected the vets who took time to guide us. 

If you want a bullet point presentation regurgitated to you then UTFSE because it's been done already.


----------



## teezhay (May 1, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> op post pics of your ass and standard donkey will tell you everything you need to know



SD just joined the conversation. You know what that means...

The money shot 70s porn song - YouTube


----------



## thomaslop08 (May 1, 2012)

if you want to then just do it. bottle line, it all come up to your decisions.


----------



## Calves of Steel (May 1, 2012)

It's 3 things. Endocrine development, risk to benefit, and maturity. Most guys don't full develop their pituitary until they are in their early 20s. Give it a chance. Risk to benefit...right now, you have the highest test levels you will ever have in your life. Being natural is very simple and you shouldn't have to worry about buying and injecting and hiding juice at your age. I waited till 24, and honestly looking back I consider myself at 22 to be way too immature for it and that's not an insult, I was great for a 22 year old. There's just a lot about you that changes as time goes on. At 22 I would have gotten excited about it and gone overboard, gotten bloodwork once a year if even, prioritized cosmetic sides over the really serious ones, paid much less attention to diet, and back then I knew a lot less about lifting, and I had 10 years of experience already. Plus, I started at 210 and now I'm 232 and way leaner after 1 year of low dose cycles. If I had started when I was 180, the same thing would have gotten me to 205 210 maybe, cost me a ton of money, and I would have shrunk after. Get a little closer to your genetic potential and take a LOT of time to research first man. I've been reading up about gear almost every night for 5 years and I'm still learning every day. Your results will be way better if you resist the temptation and give it time.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (May 1, 2012)

glk2z said:


> edit: I am 6'0" 175lbs 9% body fat. I haven't benched in a couple months but last max was 235. I just want to get big and look good. My ideal body is something like chris hemsworth in Thor.




thats why you should wait....because you are fucking 6 foot 175....gain some damn muscle than juice


----------



## bjg (May 1, 2012)

glk2z said:


> Ok so here is the deal I am 19 years old only a few months off of 20 though. I know I am too young to start a cycle. What I need from you guys are educated answers as to why. I am going to cycle it is just a matter of when as of now based on everything I have read I am planning to start at 23. Now that you do not have to act like my mother convince me to keep my decision and wait otherwise I will probably start much sooner as in a month or so.
> 
> Here is what I want to know. so many people say that I have the best test in my life right now and starting a cycle will shut me down forever. That is not true according to other threads I have read. Yes it will shut me down but through proper PCT and approximately 8-10 weeks after PCT my test production should begin to return to normal. (I will be doing a 4 week cycle) â€‹ So what are some reasons I should wait? and can you go into detail on them and perhaps correct what I have said. I want educated answers not "dude your to young..." tell me WHY.



1- you will mess up your growth since your bones keep growing in size and density till much later than 19
2- you will not get any significant results compared to training naturally without facing health risks
3- you don't need any headaches and worrying , as if anything goes wrong with you you will worry and start thinking that it is because of AAS ..and it could be
4- you will not be able to train hard and have self confidence without AAS , as you will be AAS dependent
5- starting AAS is not also early because you are too young , it is also because you have not trained enough...AAS is beneficial if you have years and years of training under your belt ..as it is right now you will lose quickly all what you have done as you stop AAS


----------



## hypo_glycemic (May 1, 2012)

^ proof or GTFO of AZ!!


----------



## bjg (May 1, 2012)

^^^^ prove the opposite or GTFO yourself....and ..you can go inject your own children with AAS if you like it so much
, you claim to be a high school football coach!!!!!...i would not think parents of the guys you train would let you come close to their children if they hear your views on AAS


----------



## sofargone561 (May 1, 2012)

bjg said:


> ^^^^ prove the opposite or GTFO yourself....and ..you can go inject your own children with AAS if you like it so much




jesus chirst ur still around? the process off negging begins!


----------



## hypo_glycemic (May 1, 2012)

^^ I'm pinning my 21 month old w/ Test, Tren, PE's, Growth, Insulin, T-3, and just a little ephedrine HCL. Pretty mild for under 2 years old .. But I don't have proof, like you haven't been able to show since day one I saw your "concern" for AAS in the natty section ? Proof my dude. And not some BS off google or Muscle Missions...


----------



## bjg (May 1, 2012)

sofargone you are a total idiot


----------



## NVRBDR (May 1, 2012)

you can't legally drink a beer and you want to do steroids. That should tell you something... lift, eat, you'll grow, furthermore, you should still be drinking milk.


----------



## sofargone561 (May 1, 2012)

milk is for babies  hahaha p.s. fuck bjg


----------



## hill450 (May 1, 2012)

I wouldn't do them at 19 and not at your weight. 175lbs is not much for someone who is 6'0 tall. I'm 6'2" and weigh 240 but at like 14-15% but still I just got off a bulker and my fat ass ate too much lol I didn't start till I was 23(currently) and I'm glad. Trust me you don't know the meaning of being shut down either. Its not like after a mdrol cycle or something. You feel like complete shit after being shut down from an aas cycle. Leave it alone and put on some mass before you touch it. You can grow just fine at that age and you could afford to eat a little dirty it sounds if you are actually 9%. By all means don't get up to 15% like me because its a bitch. Once I cut again I'm going to try to never let myself this high, I hate it. Anyways trust me just stay away from it. Youre too young, undeveloped, undedicated....many others I'm sure, just not ready man.


----------



## jadean (May 1, 2012)

Get your knowlede up on the subject before you start bro. Make some friends on here and ask a lot of questions. Most of us will be happy to help you but you have to respect this shit.


----------



## NVRBDR (May 1, 2012)

I wish there was a chance for Ron Paul, he is so right on is why people will never vote for him (foreign policy is questionable, but not unthinkable)


----------



## Standard Donkey (May 1, 2012)

-make claim
-other party bears burden of proof


only bjg


----------



## bjg (May 1, 2012)

proof hypo is in all medical books ..ask your doc and he will tell you ....and as far as being logical:  if you don't have proof that it is bad... but you also don't have proof that AAS is good and that is even worst and a main reason not to do it : not knowing is much scarier than knowing.
and again i have presented many many medical academic articles in other threads (i mean ACADEMIC not bs articles)  you can look for them and read them, i sent many of them concerning heart failure risks to one of the members here i forgot who..anyways i don't feel that i need to waste my time on this ...you don't like what i say then fine ...i give my opinion, you give yours..


----------



## NVRBDR (May 1, 2012)

bjg said:


> proof hypo is in all medical books ..ask your doc and he will tell you ....and as far as being logical:  if you don't have proof that it is bad... but you also don't have proof that AAS is good and that is even worst and a main reason not to do it : not knowing is much scarier than knowing.
> and again i have presented many many medical academic articles in other threads (i mean ACADEMIC not bs articles)  you can look for them and read them, i sent many of them concerning heart failure risks to one of the members here i forgot who..anyways i don't feel that i need to waste my time on this ...you don't like what i say then fine ...i give my opinion, you give yours..



I am indifferent on your posts, but I am curious, why have you made it your mission to post your anti-roid campaign on a mostly roid forum??


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (May 1, 2012)

Hi, I am 13, can i start deca


----------



## teezhay (May 1, 2012)

bjg said:


> ^^^^ prove the opposite or GTFO yourself....and ..you can go inject your own children with AAS if you like it so much
> , you claim to be a high school football coach!!!!!...i would not think parents of the guys you train would let you come close to their children if they hear your views on AAS



I shouldn't need to explain this to an adult, but the burden of proof rests on the individual making the claim, not the individual requesting evidence. Try again.


----------



## FTW34 (May 1, 2012)

6`0 175?
 im 5`7 195............ thats crazy in perspective.....But anyway Look man you wanna run a cycle bro, go ahead be our guest, but you def, need to do your homework

4 week cycle? thats around the time you'll actually feel a long ester testosterone.

Whats your diet like? Your supplementation? Whats your work out scheduled like....Do you even work out? honest question.

Theres plenty to learn, I learn more everyday and i read. Stay here a while, read, get to know people and do research, if you did research you would know 4 weeks wouldnt do anything for you except give you water weight


----------



## hypo_glycemic (May 1, 2012)

^ It's all good bjg .. seriously! I wouldn't recommend AAS to youth my dude. 

I own a part of a supp company w/ my family. We try and persuade young guys/gals to maximize their potential before starting anything IE: Taurine, BCAA's, Nitric Oxide, ... so I agree with you on the youth piece and letting the DMAE work it's wonders. 

The thing that gets ME, is why you're on an AAS site, AZ, TRT, or whatever thread, trying to talk people out of everything affiliated with AAS usage? It blows my fucking mind dude! But I must say this, it takes stones to sit in the pocket and be bombarded with people (all of us) and take a pounding for what you believe in...


----------



## teezhay (May 1, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> It blows my fucking mind dude! But I must say this, it takes stones to sit in the pocket and be bombarded with people (all of us) and take a pounding for what you believe in...



I hand it to you for your diplomacy, but you're vastly overestimating the "stones" required to sit idly behind computer and anonymously disseminate misinformation. It's not exactly the bravest endeavor in the world.


----------



## sofargone561 (May 1, 2012)

teezhay said:


> I hand it to you for your diplomacy, but you're vastly overestimating the "stones" required to sit idly behind computer and anonymously disseminate misinformation. It's not exactly the bravest endeavor in the world.



exactly u shoudl see some of this whores early threads!


----------



## hypo_glycemic (May 1, 2012)

^ true


----------



## littlekev (May 1, 2012)

I want to get big, i started lifting last week and im just not growing, i dont get it? I eat 3 times a day and use extra lunch meat for more protein. I even eat an egg for breakfast. A friend of mine is using Anadrol and he is loving it. Oh i am 16 121lbs 6"1. i plan to start anadrol tomarrow at 150mg. Can anyone give me advice? My pct is Creatine,fish oil, and some caffiene, will that be enough?


----------



## bjg (May 1, 2012)

hypo: at least you agree with me...i am on AZ to give my opinion about AAS and if i can make a difference with one teenage idiot then it is good enough for me, being insulted by people like sd and sofargone or any other punk is not an issue for me coz my goal is to stop a young BBer from using AAS, and i know for sure that the above stated punks will not dare talk to me this way in my face.


----------



## littlekev (May 1, 2012)

bjg said:


> hypo: at least you agree with me...i am on AZ to give my opinion about AAS and if i can make a difference with one teenage idiot then it is good enough for me, being insulted by people like sd and sofargone or any other punk is not an issue for me coz my goal is to stop a young BBer from using AAS, and i know for sure that the above stated punks will not dare talk to me this way in my face.



Id tell u to go phuck yourself to your face!


----------



## bjg (May 1, 2012)

^^^^ don't bet on it little ..huumm littlepu...


----------



## teezhay (May 1, 2012)

bjg said:


> .i am on AZ to give my opinion about AAS.




Awww, that's adorable.  He thinks his precious "opinions" are of any pertinence compared to actual facts, and empirical research. Too funny.


----------



## bjg (May 1, 2012)

my opinions mr teezhay ARE facts, you can get a doc online or a phd in pharmacology and you see that he agrees with me...by the way i can get you both online, i am surrounded at the university by scientists as such and i have my own research background in cardiology. and if you want  they can even give you a call or send you an email.....


----------



## teezhay (May 1, 2012)

bjg said:


> my opinions mr teezhay ARE facts, you can get a doc online or a phd in pharmacology and you see that he agrees with me...by the way i can get you both online, i am surrounded at the university by scientists as such and i have my own research background in cardiology. and if you want  they can even give you a call or send you an email.....



Yes, your prose is clearly indicative of a man who's immersed himself in academia. Silly me, though, I was under the impression that Ringling Brothers and Barnum & Bailey Clown College closed its doors quite some time ago.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (May 1, 2012)

^^ lol


----------



## HANDSOME STRANGER (May 1, 2012)

bjg said:


> my opinions mr teezhay ARE facts, you can get a doc online or a phd in pharmacology and you see that he agrees with me...by the way i can get you both online, i am surrounded at the university by scientists as such and i have my own research background in cardiology. and if you want  they can even give you a call or send you an email.....




I can get some docs on line that say you will put on 40 lbs in 2 months by swallowing hampster cum.......  And nicely put calling the guy an idiot.. that will def go a long way with him regarding you opinions on him using aas...  I think you have more neg rep point than I have positive and you have been on here a while I think that says more than just a few things... 

to the guy who started this thread you should check yourself there buddy... I would try and take a different approach in the way you go about this...  You wont find to many people trying to help you out with that big chip on your shoulder.. If you want to run aas then you better learn to be more respectful and take the advice these guys give you and respect it.. This post right here tells me you are not ready to even look at aas...  

Now if you are still set on running a cycle rethink how you approach these people on this forum. And even though you are still to young they will still help you.. I am almost 15 years your elder and I am just about to start my first cycle. I am 5'9 195 lbs at around 12% body fat. There is no rush bud you have nothing but time... You may not think so right now but it is true... Take what you have been given and use it to its fullest.  Your first cycle should be the cycle that gets you over your natty potential it should be the best and most remembered cycle.. If you run it now you will gain properly from it but I would be willing to bet you will lose most if not all and be upset and look to more to get you back to where you were while on.... At 6ft and 170 kbs or what ever you are a skinny guy and at that bf% I would assume you are pretty skinny.. Eat like there is no tomorrow but correct and lift like there is no tomorrow but correctly.. get you some creatine and protein shakes.. And DEDICATE yourself to the life style you want to live.. If you cant do the last thing i suggested for the next 2 years then you need not to even think about running a cycle...  Good luck and keep everyone posted...  REMEMBER THESE GUYS DO TRULY CARE ABOUT YOUR WELFARE......  AND DONT LISTEN TO THIS DUMB FUCK BJG THE GUY IS A TOOL WHO POSTED ABSOLUTE UNSUPPORTED BS.. I THINK HE MAY BE A PEDOPHILE OR AN OBEASE MAN WHO CANT LEAVE HIS HOUSE SO HE POST BS ON THE INTERNET TO MAKE HIS SHITTY LIFE SEEM SOME WHAT RELATIVE......   AGAIN GOOD LUCK AND KEEP US POSTED.. CROSS80


----------



## HANDSOME STRANGER (May 1, 2012)

teezhay said:


> yes, your prose is clearly indicative of a man who's immersed himself in academia. Silly me, though, i was under the impression that ringling brothers and barnum & bailey clown college closed its doors quite some time ago.




you better check yourself tee!!! Haha lol he is a professor of everything he may do some crazy ass jedi mind shit on you.. The next time you go to pin yourself he is going to make you site inject your dick..  Or he may send his black belt son over to kick your ass..


----------



## OTG85 (May 1, 2012)

If you choose to do it just be smart.No one here is going hold your hand.


----------



## teezhay (May 1, 2012)

cross80 said:


> The next time you go to pin yourself he is going to make you site inject your dick.



We'll make a deal. I'll leave him alone if he promises to give me notice before he subjects me to his Jedi mind tricks so I can grab a vial of Cialis instead of test!


----------



## bjg (May 1, 2012)

^^^ for many reasons ,,,making someone think before doing something stupid...when a new guy comes in AZ it is like  a nonsmoker coming to  smoking area and they all offer him a cigarette. you cannot ask the opinion of an avid smoker about smoking!


----------



## HANDSOME STRANGER (May 1, 2012)

teezhay said:


> We'll make a deal. I'll leave him alone if he promises to give me notice before he subjects me to his Jedi mind tricks so I can grab a vial of Cialis instead of test!




Man don't you know the hazards of cialis???????   I have some college professors that will explain it all to you just put in your phone number in your response.. I will have them call you right away.... haha  

This guy kills me.. he is a fucking tool... Wish I had banning powers.. I would give the guy respect if he could actually back up his claims rather than pulling useless BS off the internet... For being a chemical engineer I think that is what he said once.. I would expect more from him in the way that he posts... my 7 year old has better grammar skills than this guy bjg...


----------



## Standard Donkey (May 1, 2012)

lol @ bjg's referencing doctors for knowledge


wakeup call asshat.. most doctors don't know SHIT.. time to open your fucking eyes.


their limited knowledge becomes hilariously obvious ESPECIALLY when it comes to endrocrinology.


bjg is a troll


----------



## HANDSOME STRANGER (May 1, 2012)

bjg said:


> ^^^ for many reasons ,,,making someone think before doing something stupid...when a new guy comes in AZ it is like  a nonsmoker coming to  smoking area and they all offer him a cigarette. you cannot ask the opinion of an avid smoker about smoking!




are you comparing smoking to aas again???????? Who are you pointing up to bjg???  Why don't you ask him if he smokes you can tell him why smoking is so bad as well.. because tobacco will kill you just like you proclaim aas will..  because I remember all your posts from before you have friends who have died from aas use friends who make it shit you have friends that have done everything in the realm of aas use..   you buddy need to get lost.. Was it not you that said I should stay out of the natty zone because I do not agree with all the BS you posted... Maybe you should stay over there and leave the big boys to all their devils doings..

It is funny you make that comparison about the non smoker and the smokers because no one has told this guy to do a fucking cycle you ass hat ( stole that shit donkey haha .. Everyone has basically said not to.. You should proof read your posts then stop slap yourself then re think it some more then find some big fucking dude to slap you again then think about posting.. So that you dont make yourself look completely foolish.


----------



## sofargone561 (May 1, 2012)

x2^ agreed!


----------



## Standard Donkey (May 1, 2012)

cross80 said:


> are you comparing smoking to aas again???????? Who are you pointing up to bjg???  Why don't you ask him if he smokes you can tell him why smoking is so bad as well.. because tobacco will kill you just like you proclaim aas will..  because I remember all your posts from before you have friends who have died from aas use friends who make it shit you have friends that have done everything in the realm of aas use..   you buddy need to get lost.. Was it not you that said I should stay out of the natty zone because I do not agree with all the BS you posted... Maybe you should stay over there and leave the big boys to all their devils doings..
> 
> It is funny you make that comparison about the non smoker and the smokers because no one has told this guy to do a fucking cycle you ass hat ( stole that shit donkey haha .. Everyone has basically said not to.. You should proof read your posts then stop slap yourself then re think it some more then find some big fucking dude to slap you again then think about posting.. So that you dont make yourself look completely foolish.



lol.. we all left the natural section, so he came out here to annoy us in our section


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (May 1, 2012)

your wayy too young to be pinning man...


----------



## HANDSOME STRANGER (May 1, 2012)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> Hi, I am 13, can i start deca




NO deca is to harsh you need to run 1 gram of tren a EOD for 16 weeks..  You buddy need to do some more research but I will lay a solid plan out for you follow this and you will grooooow for sure,....

front load with test base @ 500mg ed for three weeks prior to start of cycle
weeks 1-16 1 gram tren a eod
weeks 1-12 150mg aboms ed
weeks 13-16 100 mg of winny main lined eod

oct
weeks 1-20 4mg adex ed
weeks 1-20 20mg clomid ed

PCT 

2500iu of hcg ed from weeks 20-23
100mg of nolva ed weeks 20-23 

Best of luck growing BROTHER 

HAHAHA lol


----------



## teezhay (May 1, 2012)

I can't honestly say I've spoken with a multitude of physicians on this topic; only those by whom I've been examined. But I have read quite a bit by Dr. Harrison Pope, and he seems to be* substantially less concerned* about the use of anabolic steroids among adult males than most of the drones who give a half-baked statement to ESPN, or who testify before Congress***. And I'd hate to think a Professor of Psychiatry at Harvard Medical School is misguided in his endeavors, considering he's teaching some of the brightest most ambitious young adults in this country.




***Fun Fact! Speaking of congressional testimonies, *the FDA, the American Medical Association, the DEA, and the National Institute on Drug Abuse ALL testified before Congress in 1990, urging them NOT to ban anabolic steroids.*


----------



## SupaSwole (May 1, 2012)

I need to know what the fuck this 4 week cycle will consist of ? And don't let them discourage you. Take steroids, take as much as you can get cause you are a skinny fuck. 


Couldn't have been lifting 2 years


----------



## littlekev (May 1, 2012)

bjg said:


> ^^^^ don't bet on it little ..huumm littlepu...


Dumbass havent you ever heard of a huge guy nick named tiny??? Go phuck yourself, i dont care if you got a 100Lbs on me, in real life id break your nose just like anyone elses!


----------



## Standard Donkey (May 1, 2012)

littlekev said:


> Dumbass havent you ever heard of a huge guy nick named tiny??? Go phuck yourself, i dont care if you got a 100Lbs on me, in real life id break your nose just like anyone elses!



he doesnt have 100 pounds on anyone.. he's a really short guy in his 50's


----------



## littlekev (May 1, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> he doesnt have 100 pounds on anyone.. he's a really short guy in his 50's


----------



## HANDSOME STRANGER (May 1, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> he doesnt have 100 pounds on anyone.. he's a really short guy in his 50's




dont forget to add he is a martial arts expert...  and an engineer that he got from texas a&m... SHould I continue to on.. I am like a fucking elephant I remember the dumbest shit... I just can't remember what board member was fucking his daughter!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Diesel618 (May 1, 2012)

Jimmyusa said:


> you can't legally drink a beer and you want to do steroids. That should tell you something... lift, eat, you'll grow, furthermore, you should still be drinking milk.



I still drink milk. What the fuck of it??


----------



## sofargone561 (May 1, 2012)

cross80 said:


> dont forget to add he is a martial arts expert... and an engineer that he got from texas a&m... SHould I continue to on.. I am like a fucking elephant I remember the dumbest shit... I just can't remember what board member was fucking his daughter!!!!!!!!!!!


that was me  check his old neggs AHHAAHAHAHAH as a matter of fact i just asked him about her









 Originally Posted by *sofargone561* 
Hi, you have received -55192 reputation points from sofargone561.
Reputation was given for *this* post.

Comment:
fuck u , ur still around? end it already

Regards,
sofargone561

Note: This is an automated message.



*HIS REPLY= *
fuck off little pussy ..you are still around?

*MY REPLY=*
been around b4 u and ill be around when ur old ass dies, hows ur family doing? i havent seen ur daughter in a while


----------



## teezhay (May 1, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> he doesnt have 100 pounds on anyone.. he's a really short guy in his 50's



Bitch I got 120 pounds on you, and it's alllllll in my cock. Now step within five feet of me so I can slap you in the face with it.




To justify this post existing - OP, you don't need steroids. You need to lift, eat, and read about the physiological effects of steroids.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (May 2, 2012)

I need a cup of coffee after reading through all of BJG's boring posts.


----------



## msumuscle (May 2, 2012)

I started at 19 and honestly wish I would have waited a few more years.  I've been having problems ever since with full recovery and am 8 months post cycle and have seen two endos and am still having trouble getting back online.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (May 2, 2012)

bjg said:


> hypo: at least you agree with me...i am on AZ to give my opinion about AAS and if i can make a difference with one teenage idiot then it is good enough for me, being insulted by people like sd and sofargone or any other punk is not an issue for me coz my goal is to stop a young BBer from using AAS, and i know for sure that the above stated punks will not dare talk to me this way in my face.



This is my last take with this...

You're not going to (stop a teen from using AAS on IML) It's just not going to happen. I agree with some of what you say about kids being to young to start..i really do! But to say "if I can stop one teen from using" is just preposterous.. Seriously bjg, you work around pharmacologist you say? Ask the pharm D if (one person) can stop or prevent from using without- again- proving your admission and having solid proof of  your findings and have a real valid argument?

Peace


----------



## Standard Donkey (May 2, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> This is my last take with this...
> 
> You're not going to (stop a teen from using AAS on IML) It's just not going to happen. I agree with some of what you say about kids being to young to start..i really do! But to say "if I can stop one teen from using" is just preposterous.. Seriously bjg, you work around pharmacologist you say? Ask the pharm D if (one person) can stop or prevent from using *without- again- proving your admission and having solid proof of your findings and have a real valid argument?
> 
> *Peace



the other party bears the burdern of proof even though bjg makes the claim though


----------



## hypo_glycemic (May 2, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> the other party bears the burdern of proof even though bjg makes the claim though



True..SD. That's why I haven't googled errrrr posted any of facts


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (May 2, 2012)

Hahaha!


----------



## Diesel618 (May 2, 2012)

I started at 17 and look at me! I'm healthy as a fox.


P.S. My total T is 341 and I'm now 22.


----------



## msumuscle (May 2, 2012)

I'm almost 22 and my total T is 340!


----------



## msumuscle (May 2, 2012)

Which is weird because I had a test two months before that and my total T was 430


----------



## Diesel618 (May 2, 2012)

After I start this cycle, I don't plan on letting them fall below 1000 ng/mL ever again.


----------



## msumuscle (May 2, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> After I start this cycle, I don't plan on letting them fall below 1000 ng/mL ever again.



you just going to blast and cruise from here on out?


----------



## bjg (May 2, 2012)

littlekiev: you are a real little idiot ...stick with the subject..i won't even bother with you ...
cross 80 : you can say shit as much as you want...the fact remains i have the genetics and could compete any time against all your steroids......i could anytime send you my pic to prove that ..but again not worth it...i am much older than you and have no time for your stupidities
 so stick to the subject as many here are doing and discussing because you are getting boring 
( SD i don't even acknowledge  your existence ..if you noticed


----------



## Standard Donkey (May 2, 2012)

bjg said:


> littlekiev: you are a real little idiot ...stick with the subject..i won't even bother with you ...
> cross 80 : you can say shit as much as you want...the fact remains i have the genetics and could compete any time against all your steroids......i could anytime send you my pic to prove that ..but again not worth it...i am much older than you and have no time for your stupidities
> so stick to the subject as many here are doing and discussing because you are getting boring
> ( *SD i don't even acknowledge your existence ..if you noticed*



you just did.. how are you supposedly so smart.. yet actually so stupid?


----------



## bjg (May 2, 2012)

oh SD i have an endocrinologist here a professor he would like you or some here on this forum to give him some lectures ..his information is really lacking !


----------



## hypo_glycemic (May 2, 2012)




----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 2, 2012)

You might have the best intention bjg, but you really come across as an asshole with your attitude.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (May 2, 2012)

bjg said:


> littlekiev: you are a real little idiot ...stick with the subject..i won't even bother with you ...
> cross 80 : you can say shit as much as you want...the fact remains i have the genetics and could compete any time against all your steroids......i could anytime send you my pic to prove that ..but again not worth it...i am much older than you and have no time for your stupidities
> so stick to the subject as many here are doing and discussing because you are getting boring
> ( SD i don't even acknowledge  your existence ..if you noticed



With all do respect bjg, you couldn't touch me in a contest, or you'd be competing...just sayin


----------



## bjg (May 2, 2012)

hypo i never thought of competing ever in my life ...although i was offered the opportunity many times...i am not the kind who can go parade on stage in front of people...this requires a certain type of personality and some kind of courage maybe or lets say a desire to show or to compete....besides  there will be a time when i would have to use AAS and for me not worth it. i have competed in many other sports including power lifting but it was all for fun not for the desire...i workout for my own satisfaction and compete with myself if you know what i mean.


----------



## teezhay (May 2, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> You might have the best intention bjg, but you really come across as an asshole with your attitude.



I wouldn't care about his attitude if he cited his sources and used evidence-based research to support his theses. Instead, he wastes those opportunities in favor of telling us all about these imaginary endocrinologists with whom he works. Worse yet, I suspect he may actually thinks that means something to any of us. Hint: it doesn't.

Even if he managed to commission a legitimate endocrinologist to come here and concur with his claims, that's still a fallacious appeal to a supposed higher authority. Supplement companies do it all the time by having "doctors" give a "professional testimony" about some BS snake oil product for a 2 minute television spot. Without empirical research, it's just empty and meaningless. Figure it out, bjg.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (May 2, 2012)

bjg said:


> hypo i never thought of competing ever in my life ...although i was offered the opportunity many times...i am not the kind who can go parade on stage in front of people...this requires a certain type of personality and some kind of courage maybe or lets say a desire to show or to compete....besides  there will be a time when i would have to use AAS and for me not worth it. i have competed in many other sports including power lifting but it was all for fun not for the desire...i workout for my own satisfaction and compete with myself if you know what i mean.



Right on...but you said you could compete and have competed...what shows have you done? Who gave you an "opportunity" ? On the real- no smart ass !


----------



## bjg (May 2, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> You might have the best intention bjg, but you really come across as an asshole with your attitude.


 best intention: true
come across as an asshole: could be true ..no one here knows me ....so things can get messed up through the net.


----------



## bjg (May 2, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> Right on...but you said you could compete and have competed...what shows have you done? Who gave you an "opportunity" ? On the real- no smart ass !


 i have not competed in bodybuilding...but when i was in the states i was asked to, in some local competition, here too in my country, and once i was in greece in some kind of festival  ..but again it is not my thing ..
i competed in track and field, in judo, in powerlifting etc... but not bodybuilding ..although bodybuilding is my favorite sport and the only sport i stuck with all my life ...ironic?
( if my son gets away from the other computer ' i'll send you an old pic if you promise not to post)


----------



## ItsMrGreen (May 2, 2012)

rage racing said:


> Op. No offense but your a little on the small side. I am 3 inches shorter and about 12 pounds heavier. Get your diet dialed in. I am not gonna tell you not to cycle. Lots of guys start early. Does that make it ok.....only you can decide that.


Well put.


----------



## HANDSOME STRANGER (May 2, 2012)

bjg said:


> littlekiev: you are a real little idiot ...stick with the subject..i won't even bother with you ...
> cross 80 : you can say shit as much as you want...the fact remains i have the genetics and could compete any time against all your steroids......i could anytime send you my pic to prove that ..but again not worth it...i am much older than you and have no time for your stupidities
> so stick to the subject as many here are doing and discussing because you are getting boring
> ( SD i don't even acknowledge  your existence ..if you noticed




HOW about you STAY on topic and give this guy some real proof as to why not to run a cycle, rather than to give him your half assed opinions...  Just an idea there dumbass....  You have proven yourself time and time again to be full of shit... You can post a pic here just block out your face PROFESSOR!!!!!!! For a guy who went and obtained such a high degree of education you sure come off as a person lacking all those abilities of someone being higher educated....   You always want to talk about all this vast knowledge you have of this subject yet you have not ONE FUCKING TIME PROVEN IT.......  You want to tell SD you don't acknowledge him yet you are acknowledging him.. DID your momma drop you on your head or where you a failed attempt to be aborted??????    SOme one needs to get ride of this dude........


----------



## ~RaZr~ (May 2, 2012)

OP is at the age that he will not take no for an answer. Just give him matter-of-fact responses and let it go.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (May 2, 2012)

~RaZr~ said:


> OP is at the age that he will not take no for an answer. Just give him matter-of-fact responses and let it go.



Big True^^^


----------



## Standard Donkey (May 2, 2012)

hey bjg, send me a pic of you with a piece of paper saying "blow me SD"


i promise i wont post it.. and if you actually look decent ill stop calling you out on your horseshit


----------



## colochine (May 2, 2012)




----------



## sofargone561 (May 2, 2012)

~RaZr~ said:


> OP is at the age that he will not take no for an answer. Just give him matter-of-fact responses and let it go.



agreed! listen i started young, i wasnt taking '' no dont do steriods" as an answer either. luckily for me there where a feww guys who where willign to help me get educated and do research b4 i started. so instead of telling him hes gonna die or hes to young why dont we tell him hes to young and should wait maybe explain some of the risks with FACTS not BJG bullshit and then tell him the proper ways to do things maybe get him a little info to get the ball rolling and hopefully duing his research (if he even fucking does any) he realize it will be best to wait. if not atleast he will have some knowledge of what to do and not kill himself


----------



## manickanuck (May 3, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I don't get it.
> You are way too light for that height.
> I really don't get these guys that are a little younger than me.
> I didn't even think about gear until 23(current age), but we have guys on here wanting to start at 18-19.
> ...




MMMM hamburger helper


----------



## overburdened (May 3, 2012)

Calves of Steel said:


> It's 3 things. Endocrine development, risk to benefit, and maturity. Most guys don't full develop their pituitary until they are in their early 20s. Give it a chance. Risk to benefit...right now, you have the highest test levels you will ever have in your life. Being natural is very simple and you shouldn't have to worry about buying and injecting and hiding juice at your age. I waited till 24, and honestly looking back I consider myself at 22 to be way too immature for it and that's not an insult, I was great for a 22 year old. There's just a lot about you that changes as time goes on. At 22 I would have gotten excited about it and gone overboard, gotten bloodwork once a year if even, prioritized cosmetic sides over the really serious ones, paid much less attention to diet, and back then I knew a lot less about lifting, and I had 10 years of experience already. Plus, I started at 210 and now I'm 232 and way leaner after 1 year of low dose cycles. If I had started when I was 180, the same thing would have gotten me to 205 210 maybe, cost me a ton of money, and I would have shrunk after. Get a little closer to your genetic potential and take a LOT of time to research first man. I've been reading up about gear almost every night for 5 years and I'm still learning every day. Your results will be way better if you resist the temptation and give it time.


^^^^GOOD POST, I could not have said it better myself!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GreenGiant (May 3, 2012)

Buy some fucking no explode and, epozine, and some protein and eat your ass off.

These massive shredded guys you jerk off to and want to look like have the frame to carry such, your still developing.
at your age gear is the "easyest" way - easy come easy go. now go clean your room.

or....

Dbol @ 75mgs 1-5
Test Cyp 1-10 @ 750wk then wks 11-24 @ 300
NPP 1-10 @ 600wk
Tren E 8-24 @ 500wk
mast 15-24 @ 600wk

fuck pct who needs nuts...right my dood?
I mean thats what your telling us here...


----------



## Calves of Steel (May 3, 2012)

BJG just curious, If you won't post a pic how about some stats? I'm seeing a 5'8, 200 lbs, 25% bodyfat, all upper body.


----------



## bjg (May 3, 2012)

Calves of Steel said:


> BJG just curious, If you won't post a pic how about some stats? I'm seeing a 5'8, 200 lbs, 25% bodyfat, all upper body.







Snapshot_20120415.JPG


----------



## bjg (May 3, 2012)

was an old pic had to cut it and zoom it ...i was in my 30's here ..i sort of distorted the face....


----------



## GreenGiant (May 3, 2012)

all i see is a window


----------



## Bieberhole69 (May 3, 2012)

bjg said:


> Snapshot_20120415.JPG



I don't even know where to begin.


----------



## bjg (May 3, 2012)

ok the job was a poor job to cut the pic and take snapshot at it near the window i did notwant the face to show so it was not clear ...but you van have an idea at least


----------



## HANDSOME STRANGER (May 3, 2012)

WOW.. IS all I have to say............  You know what this guy reminds me of the fat chick on the other end of the computer line.. Sending you pic's of hot chicks saying they are her then you finally meet her and she is ugly as fuck and tells you those pics where of her friend"" or they were from a few years back. And she didn't want you to judge her because she was a fat ugly beast she wanted you to love her mind LOL HAHAHAHA....  GOOD job BJG GOOD JOB.. You said you are in better shape than 90% of us so why a pic from 40 years ago..   It is easy buddy just COVER your face and post a resent pic... Why is that so fucking hard....


----------



## tallguy34 (May 3, 2012)

Fucking seriously?? Your asking this question AGAIN!! You created 2 Super-DMZ threads one of which I think benj and I as well as others told you to wait and WHY! Why the fuck would you think the answer would be any different with AAS?! OP with all do respect... GTFO!


----------



## HANDSOME STRANGER (May 3, 2012)

MAn I truly think this is just a bullshit thread.. It seems like someone wasting time... I mean his post is BS.. It sounds like someone just wanting to start BS it is probably BJG.. He likes to start BS then not back it up with anything...  Let the kid do what he wants seriously hopefully he learns his lesson if in fact it is a REAL person not just BS..   You can lead a horse to water but you can never make him drink... Just saying.....  There should be an IQ test to join some of these forums...


----------



## Goldenera (May 3, 2012)

I'm 5' 6" and 175 lbs 10% bf. only been at it 2 yrs. 1 cycle yes 1. 

Eat and train properly. 

Aas doesnt make legends. Diet, routine, genetics and THEN aas do.


----------



## GreenGiant (May 4, 2012)

Goldenera said:


> I'm 5' 6" and 175 lbs 10% bf. only been at it 2 yrs. 1 cycle yes 1.
> 
> Eat and train properly.
> 
> Aas doesnt make legends. Diet, routine, genetics and THEN aas do.



And cool pics cut out of a magazine and gluesticked to cardboard...next to a window one can jump out of


----------



## sofargone561 (May 4, 2012)

lol bjg is like 65 years old its possible that was him but at the same time my friends mom was banging when she was young now shes a fat slob lol wheres the recent pics?


----------



## GreenGiant (May 4, 2012)

sofargone561 said:


> lol bjg is like 65 years old its possible that was him but at the same time my friends mom was banging when she was young now shes a fat slob lol wheres the recent pics?



Does she have cardboard cuts outs too?...and do you think she could fit out of that window? .....lmao


----------



## sofargone561 (May 4, 2012)

Lmao!


----------



## GreenGiant (May 4, 2012)

hey well just switch out her meds with clen...and give her tren @ 200mgs a day (like dood in the other thread) well get her out the window in now time....or back in the bed humpin'


----------



## Bieberhole69 (May 4, 2012)

*Wtf????*



bjg said:


> snapshot_20120415.jpg



wtf is wrong with you?!


----------



## bjg (May 4, 2012)

you see when you discovered that you cant come close you just gave excuses....and that is why i did not want to show this pic in the first place. ...but soon i will shut you up with a recent snapshot and trust me you will shut up .,,and yes at 50+ i will shut you up..so far none of you at 30+ looks close to me not in symmetry not in shape and that is why you are all pissed off ....you are pathetic especially cross 80


----------



## HANDSOME STRANGER (May 4, 2012)

bjg said:


> you see when you discovered that you cant come close you just gave excuses....and that is why i did not want to show this pic in the first place. ...but soon i will shut you up with a recent snapshot and trust me you will shut up .,,and yes at 50+ i will shut you up..so far none of you at 30+ looks close to me not in symmetry not in shape and that is why you are all pissed off ....you are pathetic especially cross 80




OK lets see this resent SNAPSHOT BUB..  We have been asking for it for a long time, yet you keep saying you are going to post it... Well either shit or get off the pot.. Or is this like all of your proof about AAS????????????????????  That you have yet to provide... 

You just keep looking through your magazines to find a picture to share with us. OK!!!! AND THERE IS IS NO SPACE IN MY NAME JUST CROSS80.. Don't be mad because everyone called you on your bullshit.. DID YOU REALLY THINK WE WOULD BELIEVE THAT SHIT?????

Will be standing by for your next picture release!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bjg (May 4, 2012)

really? if you find my pic ( the same pic) in any magazine then i'll send you a check for 10K promise you .....you are stupid i can show you my pic up close but i don't want to i held it far from the computer on purpose....you will always find excuses not to believe me ...so there is no point in arguing with you.it is like arguing with a 10 years old...no point.


----------



## NoCode8511 (May 4, 2012)

sofargone561 said:


> lol bjg is like 65 years old its possible that was him but at the same time my friends mom was banging when she was young now shes a fat slob lol wheres the recent pics?



dis is straight middle of da mall shit lmfao


----------



## HANDSOME STRANGER (May 4, 2012)

bjg said:


> really? if you find my pic ( the same pic) in any magazine then i'll send you a check for 10K promise you .....you are stupid i can show you my pic up close but i don't want to i held it far from the computer on purpose....you will always find excuses not to believe me ...so there is no point in arguing with you.it is like arguing with a 10 years old...no point.




Well thank you for arguing with this ten year old that makes no point.. You make no sense buddy you make a post about how it makes no point to argue yet your still arguing... And I cant find those kind of magazines cause I am not 60 years old with a stash of 1960's fitness magazines that I jerked off to when I was a little boy like you.. but again BJG you make a solid point bud.. Another notch in your belt for looking like a dumb ass.. Keep it coming please.

DID you hold it far from your computer or your camera?????  Just curious!!!!!


----------



## bjg (May 4, 2012)

cross80 said:


> OK lets see this resent SNAPSHOT BUB..  We have been asking for it for a long time, yet you keep saying you are going to post it... Well either shit or get off the pot.. Or is this like all of your proof about AAS????????????????????  That you have yet to provide...
> 
> You just keep looking through your magazines to find a picture to share with us. OK!!!! AND THERE IS IS NO SPACE IN MY NAME JUST CROSS80.. Don't be mad because everyone called you on your bullshit.. DID YOU REALLY THINK WE WOULD BELIEVE THAT SHIT?????
> 
> Will be standing by for your next picture release!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



and i will show you myself now at 50+ ..i am just taking some time to get better...remember ? i m natural and do not take AAS , clen or whatever or any of your crap....i have my method and it is more effective than anything you can ever take ..


----------



## HANDSOME STRANGER (May 4, 2012)

bjg said:


> and i will show you myself now at 50+ ..i am just taking some time to get better...remember ? i m natural and do not take AAS , clen or whatever or any of your crap....i have my method and it is more effective than anything you can ever take ..




LOL I have told you before you stupid shit.. I dont take any gear you ass clown... I have never taken pro hormones or aas.. You are the dumbest old fart out there..  Thats funny take your time buddy I am sure you are not the only older fellow on this board buddy.. But you take your time to build your body then come back when you are ready....  And you are still responding to this 10 year old which in your own words was pointless. LOL HAHAHA whatever buddy you keep posting your bullshit and working our your body... And playing with all your professors of hamster cock sucking..


----------



## bjg (May 4, 2012)

cross80 said:


> LOL I have told you before you stupid shit.. I dont take any gear you ass clown... I have never taken pro hormones or aas.. You are the dumbest old fart out there..  Thats funny take your time buddy I am sure you are not the only older fellow on this board buddy.. But you take your time to build your body then come back when you are ready....  And you are still responding to this 10 year old which in your own words was pointless. LOL HAHAHA whatever buddy you keep posting your bullshit and working our your body... And playing with all your professors of hamster cock sucking..



 maybe you don't take AAS but the way you reply .....you sure are on something! ..or you are just naturally abnormal! thinking about it perhaps AAS would do you some good after all ....like getting a second hit after the first one that caused amnesia


----------



## hypo_glycemic (May 4, 2012)

Enough already ..ENOUGH of this BS. Bjg, I respect your concern.. I really do pal. 

This initial post was for a 19 year old kid considering AAS. 

It's now gone to juvenile vitriol at best.


"You can't push a square peg through a round hole"

Come on man


----------



## Goldenera (May 10, 2012)

GreenGiant said:


> And cool pics cut out of a magazine and gluesticked to cardboard...next to a window one can jump out of



I'm lost on your comment. Was this meant for someone else?


----------



## btex34n88 (May 10, 2012)

The majority of people your age i see doing steroids end up running 1-2 cycles, gain a shit load of weight, pct wrong, stop lifting, lose everything, cant get an erection and then give up lifting altogether and start smoking pot and jerking off at their parents house. If you DO NOT plan on making bodybuilding your lifestyle, then DO NOT use steroids. When you weigh about 200lbs at your height and are still dedicated to lifting then you can consider, until then sprinkle creatine on your oreos. No gears! These gears require many gears in needles, holy fucking gears! gEEEEAAART THE HELL OUTTA HERE!


----------

